# Bloody Stool?



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

Edit: Update!

Alright, I did not want to make another thread about this same issue but here it goes.

I took Eva to the vet and the doctor said everything looked fine with her. Brought in a stool sample, no parasites found. Her temperature was normal, no inflamed bowels, etc. The vet said it was probably just the stress from traveling, new home, adjusting etc.

Well, about two weeks ago I cam home to find more bloody poop on the welcome mat(which subsequently had to be thrown away). Over the week I found a couple of such droppings in quite a few places. Not knowing which kitten was doing this I decided to make appointments for them both.

We went to the vet and when the doctor was taking Aiden's temperature the thermometer came out with some blood. So, they decided Aiden must be the culprit this time. However, in every other way(temp, stomach size, stool sample etc) he was normal. Eva came out fine too.

The doctor tried to tell me that I should get Aiden a colonoscopy to figure out what is wrong. She tried to insinuate that Aiden probably had some kind of genetic bowel disorder. I told her that Eva has had the same problems and that it just did not make sense to me. So, she gave me some deworming meds just in case and some stomach infection meds to take home with me.

She gave me a weeks worth of supplies and the liter box seemed to be getting much better. Less smelly, runny poop. However, near the end of the med treatments Aiden refused to take the medications. I would pop the liquid into his mouth via a dropper and he would just spit it right back out. So, he really only got abotu 4 days of full meds. Eva was good though and took all hers.

Now, I called the vet and asked if I could get more meds, possibly in pill format since Aiden is just spitting it out. She tried to tell me that she did not think it would help and that Aiden really needs to have a colonoscopy.

I just do not get it though. Before I got Eva, Aiden's stool was always well formed, round logs. Eva has never had such formed stool. It has always been runny. The week after Eva came, Aiden developed an intestinal infection so bad he would not eat, drink, and hid from everyone. We treated him with meds and he got better. He is still acting normal, he just has runny stool, with occasional blood in it. And Eva is having the same stool issues.

So, how does this point to a genetic bowel disorder? Eva and Aiden came from different breeders and thus differnet parent cats. It just seems like everything correlates too well for this to be the case. Did they both end up with the same genetic disorders? They are only 6 months and 11 months old. It would not flair up that quickly would it? 

I am just wondering if any of you guys have any other ideas of what this may be or if you think my vet is right. Let me know what you think!

Oh, and also lately the blood in the stool has had little white specks in it. Anyone know what that is? Thanks in advanced.

------

Hey Everyone!

I am having a little bit of a dilemma here. Now, I know that no one here can diagnose or treat my cat over the internet, but I figured I would ask for your opinions.

A month ago I got my new kitten Eva. About two weeks later, Aiden, my other kitten started acting very sluggish. He did not want to be around me, was hiding constantly, not eating, drinking, etc. I took him to the doctors and after a whole bunch of X-Rays and Blood tests we came to the conclusion that he had an intestinal infection. So after some re-hydrating IV treatments and medications we got Aiden back up and feeling great again.

When this happened, the doctor told me that Eva, the new kitten, was most likely carrying some sort of infection and Aiden just picked it up. I told her she had not symptoms and was out, causing havoc around the house. She said that she did not need to be and could still be carrying it.

SO.... I guess you are wondering what my issue is? Well, today I took Eva over to meet grandma. She did not poop in the litter box like usual and decided grandmas bathmat looked better instead. The problem is when I was cleaning it up I noticed there was blood in her stool. Now, Aiden also had this symptom with his infection. I am wondering if I need to go get her some sort of treatment too? Though she is not acting sick at all. She is running around, eating fine, and causing all kind of mischief. Is it best that I just monitor her stool to make sure it doesn't keep on occurring, or should I still take her to the vet? I guess this sounds greedy, but Aiden's pet bill was over $700 and I do not really have that kind of money to spend again just to find out it is nothing serious.

I would really appreciate any opinions you could give me. Thanks in advance


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Was it bright red blood or older dark blood? Bright red would indicate some sort of irritation in her lower intestinal tract. It could just be a little stress colitis because you brought her to a new, unfamiliar place. It could also be due to parasites. If it's darker blood, that indicates more serious issues further back in the tract. It's worthy of a vet visit, no matter which because blood in the stool just isn't normal, but I'd be more concerned with darker blood over the brighter.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Fresh blood in the stool can occur from a number of different causes. Some more common possibilities are stress, bowel irritation from a dietary change, or parasites. Ask your vet about treating both kittens for giardia and coccidia (parasites not typically seen in stool samples). Both of those parasites can cause bloody stools, and they're both usually treated based on symptoms rather than definitive diagnosis.

Laurie


----------



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

doodlebug said:


> Was it bright red blood or older dark blood?


It was bright blood.


Also, we just got back home. She decided to poop in the corner of my bedroom instead of in the litter box. A little bright red blood, but only a few drops. Im just wondering why she would poop on the floor at home. We have never had an accident at home before.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Probably because she is feeling uncomfortable and associates the feeling with the litterbox. The need to go may also be coming on her very quickly and she doesn't have time to get there. She really needs a vet visit.....


----------



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

I probably will take her just in case. However, she just went back to the litter box. Im wondering if she was holding it on the car ride home and just went for it when I let her out?


----------



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

Please read my update to the original post and respond. Id really appreciate it. THANKYOU!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

White specks could be mucous or parasite larvae? Possible un-digested food?

How about a different vet for a second opinion? I don't like that the vet is pushing for a c'oscopy. All that will do is show the vet what the colon looks like. It won't treat it and there is a possibility (if the colon is not the problem) that you won't even get a diagnosis. ...and if it is a genetic something or other? :? ...I don't think meds will be able to treat something like that. 

If Aiden was fine and then you introduced Eva, who had runny poops and then Aiden developed similar stools....it stands to reason that Eva has brought something with her and now they both are suffering from whatever it is.
Has your vet ruled out giardia? There is another similar bacteria that causes runny stools, but I can't remember the name, also a tri-something-something that does the same thing, too. The last one is very hard to detect.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The other bacteria Heidi mentioned is Tritrichomonas Foetus and it's what I was thinking when I was reading the update. 

Here's a website with a lot of good info on TF:

http://www.tffelines.com/index.html

This is one of the links from the site above that you should read:

http://www.cvm.ncsu.edu/docs/documents/ ... 042808.pdf

I would certainly test for this before a colonoscopy. I think you're right on track with the idea that this isn't genetic. The first member we had here with TF cats dealt with it for a year. Had the same situation you did...added a second cat and they both ended with with diarrhea issues. The vet was trying to treat them for IBD, which made no sense...2 cats don't come down with IBD at the same time. 

Have you talked to Eva's breeder? They may not admit it, but it might be worth asking if they're having any diarrhea issues. If they have it in their cattery, it tends to spread and is difficult to get rid of.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I know I mentioned these before, but there are two parasites, coccidia and giardia, that are generally NOT identified in stool samples. They can both cause bloody stools. Since testing for these parasites is unreliable, vets normally treat them based on symptoms. Each of these parasites requires a different treatment, and the treatments cannot be given at the same time. If your kittens have been treated for one or both of these parasites, and if one of your kittens didn't complete the treatment, the kitten with the incomplete treatment could easily reinfect the other kitten, starting the whole cycle over again.

If I were in your situation, I'd tell my vet that I want to start from scratch, treating both kittens for both coccidia and giardia. Only AFTER both treatments were complete would I even consider the possibility of putting one of the kittens through a colonoscopy, and even then I'd have to be convinced that it was an absolute last resort diagnostic procedure.

You seem unsure of what, exactly, your vet has been treating. You really need to find that out so that you'll know what possibilities are still on the table.

Laurie


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

I would consider trying a few different cures without knowing exactly what the problem is. I've cured 2 of my cats of coccidia before with baycox. I had to give it 3 times with a larger dose at the end, if I were to do it again I would give a larger dose for the first two tries. You'll know on the first try whether the problem is coccidia. I've also cured a cat who I assume had giardia with tinidazole, it works fast as well, I noticed his stools were solid a day or two after giving the first dose. I also gave all the cats drontal to rule out worms. And I also gave probiotics afterwards to strenghen their immune system and replace any good bacteria that might have been killed off. If this didn't work I would probably get a fecal test for TF since ronidazole is difficult to purchase without a prescription and I heard it can give nasty side effects.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

And here's a natural remedy for giardia from Dr. Jean...

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... ltreatment


----------



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guy. Im glad everyone is with me thinking this is some type of parasite or bacterial thing. Im definitely writing down all these parasites and asking her about these possibilites. Also, considering going to another vet to ask what they think.

I do have one question, this has been going on for two months now. What are the possibilities of any kind of permanent damage to my kittens systems? Anyone have any idea of long term affects of these pests?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Inflamation and damage to the tissues the parasites or bacteria have been attached to or aggravating. Usually, these tissues are able to heal quickly and very well after the irritant is gone.
h


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Heidi n Q said:


> Inflamation and damage to the tissues the parasites or bacteria have been attached to or aggravating. Usually, these tissues are able to heal quickly and very well after the irritant is gone.
> h


Agree with the above, but would add that any kind of inflammation that goes on for too long could potentially lead to permanent IBD. So I would recommend treating as aggressively as you can.

I can totally empathize with you about the mystery parasite or bacteria, because my cats have one too. Bloody stools aren't routine, but they've happened on occasion. The only thing that has helped is religiously changing and sterilizing the litter boxes weekly, with bleach, and using World's Best Cat Litter.

Good luck, and I hope you can find a cure.


----------



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

I think I am going to try the natural remedy to giardia within the next week or so. Ill keep my fingers crossed that it works out.

I spoke with my vet and apparently the medication she gave me before was too treat a number of different worms. 

I am going to speak with her again about getting medication for these other pests if I do not get any results with this natural remedy.

Also, I did hear one method while researching online but I do not know if it is safe. Some people say that if your cats are having diarrhea issues theyre systems may just need to be cleansed? For instance, one suggestion was to take your cat off their normal food and not feed them for 24 hrs and then feed them very bland, unseasoned foods, such as rice. It supposedly works wonders for the cats. What do you guys think of this? Would it be safe or worth a try?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No. The only thing _that_ would help is if it was the food (allergy) irritating the cat. If it is parasites, bacteria or infection, only medical treatment will help, not a food change.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

24 hr fasting is often recommended for dogs with tummy upsets in order to allow the digestive system to rest and "reboot" before restarting with a bland diet. Fasting is not generally recommended for cats, however, because it can trigger serious liver disease.

If you feed a high protein diet to a cat who already has some sort of stomach upset, it can throw off the bacterial balance in a cat's digestive tract, resulting in ongoing and/or worsening diarrhea. In that case, feeding a bland, lower protein diet for a while and sprinkling a little acidophilus over the food to help restore the balance of good bacteria can be very helpful until the digestive system normalizes again. 

Of course a bland diet and acidophilus won't help with protozoal problems like giardia and coccidia. You should still treat for them.

Laurie


----------

